# Dry Nose



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't normally suffer from allergies, but when I do it's almost always what I call "dry nose". The inside of my nose feels very dry and sometimes it feels like the air passages shrink in size, especially at the bridge of the nose.

Is there anything I can do for dry nose? Antihistamines work pretty good but I'm wondering if there are other solutions that don't involve drugs.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

My sister has a similar problem she uses a saline nasal spray. Her nose gets so dry it will start bleeding out of the blue. But since she started using the saline spray no more problems. There are all different brands one is called Ocean but the store brands work just as good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep, saline nasal spray. It adds moisture but is formulated not to be harsh.
I am glad they market that stuff (even though I don't use it). It could sure come in handy.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> Antihistamines work pretty good but I'm wondering if there are other solutions that don't involve drugs.


I found this:


> "The biggest reason for dry nose is a side effect of drugs, usually antihistamines taken to dry up a runny nose," says Dr. Wynn. "You've had one problem, but now you've tipped yourself too far over to the other side."


 :con

"


> If you can't repeal Prohibition entirely in your nose, at least you can become a bootlegger. Here's how.
> 
> *Think drink.* From water to juices, drink more fluids, Dr. Middleton says. "Good hydration is important," he says. "And it's better to hydrate your tissues from the inside rather than to apply something topically."
> 
> ...


"

http://www.mothernature.com/Library/bookshelf/Books/16/165.cfm


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I strive for a dry nose. I have to deal with snot, snot, and more snot. I have to snort Atrovent, a prescription nasal spray, multiple times a day to stop the furious attack of snot. And that's just on normal days. When I get a cold it's like death by snot!


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I strive for a dry nose. I have to deal with snot, snot, and more snot. I have to snort Atrovent, a prescription nasal spray, multiple times a day to stop the furious attack of snot. And that's just on normal days. When I get a cold it's like death by snot!


Thanks for sharing


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the ideas.

Something no one directly addressed is that I said my air passages sometimes feel swollen. I'm not sure if this is just a side effect of the dry nose or what? Anyway was just wondering if anyone else gets this?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You may have a sinus infection  :stu


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Cairn said:


> My sister has a similar problem she uses a saline nasal spray. Her nose gets so dry it will start bleeding out of the blue. But since she started using the saline spray no more problems. There are all different brands one is called Ocean but the store brands work just as good.


My mom has problems with that and she uses the saline stuff. I remember when I took her out to the western Dakotas one summer, and she was really suffering. It was like being in a hot air popcorn maker out there. She was constantly snorting the saline. :lol


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

copper said:


> My mom has problems with that and she uses the saline stuff. I remember when I took her out to the western Dakotas one summer, and she was really suffering. It was like being in a hot air popcorn maker out there. She was constantly snorting the saline. :lol


 :lol My sister at times really goes through that stuff too.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

GermanHermit said:


> OneIsALonelyNumber said:
> 
> 
> > (...)Something no one directly addressed is that I said my air passages sometimes feel swollen. I'm not sure if this is just a side effect of the dry nose or what? Anyway was just wondering if anyone else gets this?
> ...


Oh, thanks.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm currently having that problem  My nose has been nothing but runny for the past few days, but now, I can't hardly taste anything.


----------

